# shipping herps



## sulu (Jan 31, 2008)

I have just listed a few herps for sale and im ghetting a lot of emails regarding shipping.

People dont want to use the reptaxi service (which i fully understand I am far from inpressed with them smoking in the car and providing no heat - plus the turn around if awful!) but keep asking for courior service.

I use a courior with my business but they dont ship live stock - is there one that does? and is it safe??
Thanks

Jay


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

TNT do, but I've heard mixed stories, some good, some bad.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

if you can tnt I may be interested in a couple of your leo's have you looked into it any further?


----------



## sulu (Jan 31, 2008)

tnt will only do shipping for reps if you have a business acount with them. It turns out, that they do a special delivery system for tort if they are hybenatilng - special by way of putting them in a refridgerated van!

otherwise, its a normal van that collects the reps (no heat provided) on a next dat basis and the price for a 45cm x 30cm x 20cm is as follows:

upto 3 a week is £19.95
4 - 11 a week is £11.95
12 plus a week is £9.35

all + VAT - dhl next day delivery is £6.95 + VAT!

I use dhl all the time with item listed on feEbay but im not sure how they would fair with reps as they have said that they DO NOT allow the transportation of livestock.

I guess i would be willing to send reps out by dhl on the following basis:

1) tnt would not handle them with any special attention, so in theory they would be handled like a normal parcel just like dhl or any other courior company

2)i would have to list them on the paperwork as fragile glass equipment to a) fool dhl and b) hope the parcel would be handled a little better!

3) take no responcability for the condition in which the parcel arrives.

This said, its a guarenteed 24 hour delivery so I cant imagine the well being of the rep being an issue in the heat and food department - but i feel aprihencive about the handling.

people do however swear by tnt and other couriors and i certainly dont rate reptaxi as the 'female orientationed' taxi provided zero heat for my reps when delivered before, and they stunk of smoke - which im pretty sure couriors @ dhl dont smoke **** over the parcels!

If you would like me to send a herp via dhl, i will do but only if you agree with the above, as even though I am selling them, they are/were my babies


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you'll get fuel charges on that too.
my tnt is about 18-19 quid, but by the time they have added VAT, fuel allowance and all my boxing it comes to 40 quid now.. so for me its not really worth it.


----------



## sulu (Jan 31, 2008)

TNT seem to be a total rip off, as i stated earlier, they offer no SPECIAL service for reps (only torts in hybernation) but feel as they state they will take reptiles, they can justify charging an averge of £35 for the same service that dhl charge you £7.00!!

So it would appear the only way affordable to send reps via post, is to lie to the courior company and call them GLASS items.

Its a hard decision to send out herps via courior, whats the general concensous?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

sulu said:


> I use dhl all the time with item listed on feEbay but im not sure how they would fair with reps as they have said that they DO NOT allow the transportation of livestock.
> 
> I guess i would be willing to send reps out by dhl on the following basis:
> 
> ...


Very responsible attitude towards your "babies" there...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sulu said:


> TNT seem to be a total rip off, as i stated earlier, they offer no SPECIAL service for reps (only torts in hybernation) but feel as they state they will take reptiles, they can justify charging an averge of £35 for the same service that dhl charge you £7.00!!
> 
> So it would appear the only way affordable to send reps via post, is to lie to the courior company and call them GLASS items.
> 
> Its a hard decision to send out herps via courior, whats the general concensous?


 i reckon i did about 100, not all for me as i did a lot of local favour.
this is what i had..
1 box damaged badly and one other cracked.. bare in mind EVERYTHING i send it brand new.
i had maybe 10 late by mins or a few hours tops and one was a day late.
overall, i was and so were the buyers very happy.. i know its not perfect or ideal, but i challenge anyone that sends to beat my packaging.. i spend 20 quid on the lot, its so well packed, at the same time the reps always have room and air, and heat.
i havent used them since about november, they still want business as they contact me quite a lot... so maybe in the future i will.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

and i should add i guess as its important, all snakes arrived alive and well.


----------



## sulu (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi cornmorphs

So you believe its fine to send livestock via courior 

As all the snakes arrived in good health, I cant see it being an issue.

I guess even though you used TNT, they didnt use a special van for them - bacause if they did, it would mean they would have to have a FULL van load of livestock to warrent the use of transport or .......... they would charge you £400+ to send a single van per item :whistling2:

On that basis, using any courior service (even stretching the truth by stating the parcel is glassware in order to get the parcel delivered!) for herp transportation is ok?!!?!?

So, why is it then, you get people who just feel the need to have their 'pound of flesh' by critasising people who concider the use of couriors, the general inpact it has on the reptiles using this service and most of all 'THE RESPONCABILITY of the sender for his/her livestock being sent? (HADESDRAGONS!!!).

I started this thread in order to get a well balanced informed answer through the media of discussion by people who has experienced 1st hand, the use of transportation of live reptiles through couriors. That includes both those that have sent and those that had recieved.

I did not start this thread for people to 'try' and judge me or my actions as:

a) I havnt used a courior to send livestock.

b) I wanted to get a general concensous on the idea before I was willing to use said couriors.

c) My experience of reptile taxi is appauling - no heat source, smoking in the car and reptiles placed on passenger and rear seats in very old cars that doent seem overly road worthy.

d) Although the UK is quite a small country, for people that live 200+ miles away from each other and dont drive, its a bloody long walk!

I look forward to getting peoples opinions on this matter, but please, if you want to have a snide comment about me, do it via pm so it saves the thread being littered with trash talk : victory:

Jay


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, I'll admit - my last comment was just a dig at you, and didn't contribute to the discussion. I apologise for that, and will elaborate in this post.

When you send reptiles by TNT, you put a "live animals" sticker etc on the box. Whilst it's not necessarily company policy, a lot of workers will take a lot more care with the box, because they know that something living is inside it. Even so, accidents *still* happen - read back through the "horror story" threads on here - ackies with broken legs, plenty of DOA geckos, entire shipments of hundreds of animals being "lost" in a warehouse for a weekend without food / heat etc. That's with a courier that will accept animal deliveries and notifies its employees that there are live animals on board.

With a courier such as DHL, where you can't inform them that there are live animals travelling, their employees won't take special care because they don't know what's in the box. A huge number of glass items are broken during travel, even with "fragile", "glassware", "this way up" etc stickers on them. If a glass item gets left in a freezing warehouse overnight, who cares? You can't kill glass. But it would kill any reptiles that happened to be travelling in the box. What if there was some kind of mistake and the shipment got put in a warehouse for a few days? Again, not a problem for "glass", but the reptiles wouldn't be so happy. With TNT, you can phone them, explain the situation, say there are "live animal" stickers on the box etc. It's never guaranteed, but they may be able to do something. Or an employee may have noticed the sticker and moved it into a heated office etc. With "glass", no-one cares. With "live animal", someone just might.

With the new animal welfare act and the various acts governing the transport of animals, I suspect it would be illegal to mislabel animal shipments to make a courier accept them. You could be (*and I personally hope you would be*) prosecuted if something went wrong and someone found out and informed the police. Mislabelling a shipment of animals to send them cheaper is showing a blatant disregard for animal welfare, and shows that money is more important to you than the "babies" you purport to be selling, when you could either transport them yourself, or wait a little longer to find a local buyer. And that's not a "snide dig", it's an open, honest statement.

What do you do if an animal dies during transit because DHL did something wrong? Your attitude in the first post was "not my problem", hence my comment about them clearly not being "your babies". You couldn't blame the courier, because there's no "glass" that has been broken, so you couldn't claim anything from them, even if it was their fault.

If you're not happy with the ReptileTaxi, look at other services - PetWheels (if they're still operating), Gremlin Rides etc. Or find someone reliable who is travelling that way. Or take a train. If someone wants an animal so much, they will find a way to get it, whether that's making the journey themselves or paying someone else to do it for them.

Hopefully that's a more structured and logical argument for you...


----------



## sulu (Jan 31, 2008)

Well done ................. you finally contributed a reasonable argument to the thread :2thumb:

However, you are wrong in your assesment that I am more concerned with the money side opposed to the health of my reptile regarding transportation, I mearly added 'not my responsibility' to the end comments as a way to deter people against using a courior service as a means of transport unless there was a reasonable argument for the use of said deliveries.

In conclusion, I now feel it is up to the 'individual' as to which mode of service they would use as some work some some people but not others, and some people have different views yet again.

I am willing to accomadate people in which ever choice they choose subject to them arranging the delivery and if you (hadesdragons) want to take it further with me, your welcome to pm me :whistling2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

You do know that if you use DHL is against the law? 
Ill find the thread for you one min


Here we go http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/108479-courier-questions.html

Edit didnt read HD's post first but that thread is a good read.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

DHL does not have the appropriate liscence to cover transporting reps,, 

if you or them are found out doing this.. and it could be reported for instance if an animal is DOD.. dead on arrival and the buyer complains.. why even risk it...

both them and yourself are then liable for prosecution under several laws.. one is the animal cruelty act...

is that the type of seller you want to be seen as... your arguement is rrally bad..

its a bit liek me saying to you...

IM willing to send a bearded dragon by royal mail special delivery.. but its ure responsibility if it al goes wrong.. dont cry to me mate...

which frankly is pathetic



if you do send the babies by any courrier not legally passed to carry live aniamls and you act illegally and know that on the journey there wil be no due care and attention made to the parcel.. and we ALL know how parcels marked glass/ fragile can be handled.. then id say it IS about money.. and not about the welfare of your animals..

I for one would avoid buying from you like the plague..

animal safety and welfare is paramount to most on this forum.. so youre not going to get any pats on the back for your poor attitude towards it.. whether you use the pathetic get out clause of..

Oh well if the buyer wants something illegal who am i to say no... YOURE responsible mate... obviously a fact that eludes you..

and your infammatory sarcastic remark to hades dragons about taking it further only proves your childish attitude..

god help your animals if you stick them in a package marked fragile glass and send them courrier ...

thats animal cruelty


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sulu said:


> I have just listed a few herps for sale and im ghetting a lot of emails regarding shipping.
> 
> *People dont want to use the reptaxi service* (which i fully understand I am far from inpressed with them smoking in the car and providing no heat - plus the turn around if awful!) but keep asking for courior service.


 



sulu said:


> people do however swear by tnt and other couriors and i certainly dont rate reptaxi as the *'female orientationed'* taxi provided zero heat for my reps when delivered before, and they stunk of smoke - which im pretty sure couriors @ *dhl dont smoke **** over the parcels!*
> 
> If you would like me to send a herp via dhl, i will do but only if you agree with the above, as even though I am selling them, they are/were my babies


right!!! 

first of all, if you had a complaint about our service, why not take it up with us? if people arent happy then we welcome their comments so that we can try and rectify the problem or explain our actions 

as far as people not wanting to us the reptile taxi service we have had no complaints so far and still have a good amount of regular loyal customers who are more than happy with the service. 

whats do you mean aswell about mentioning a female orientated service? to me that sounds like a very sexist comment? what difference does this make? are 2 women not as capable of looking after live stock in transport????

as for the smoking, yes we do smoke, with the windows fully down, i seriously doubt your reptile stunk of smoke, and im pretty sure it isnt gunna get it hooked into smokin is it. im sure dhl dont smoke over their parcels.....and im damn sure dhl dont have an ounce of reptile experience either, so how can they be better? especially when t will be ILLIGAL to send that way.

as for the state of the car you put somewhere, all our cars have certainly been road worthy! the bodywork might not have been fantastic but we definately spent money on keepin the car safe! if we were driving round in brand new merc vans then we are obviously takin too much from our customers but seen as we dont make that much of a profit we're not. though if you would like your rep to turn up in a limo thats perfectly fine wth us we'l just have to increase the prices. Ill have to get a pic of our new van and post it, see if it meets your standards

as fr reptiles being kept on the rear and passenger seat..........what the hell is wrong with that??? having them here allows for easy accss to them to keep checking them regularly throughout the journey, or would you rather we just tossed them in the back of the car and forgot about them for the length of the journey??

as for heat dont get me started on heat!!!! we provide heat when nesseccary, id much rather keep a reptile cooler than warmer while in transit, so that a) it doesnt overheat and b) when a reptile is cooler it is less active, which means its not gunna be running around the confined space that its in doing its nut gettin stressed! snakes aside- what happens to most reps at night?? you turn their heat off and they sleep, when you wake up in the morning turn their heat on, they wake up......... so their heat is off for agood 8 hours or so, how is this any different to not having any heat in transport???? if the day is that cold then we provide heat packs, maybe sulu you would like us to put full heat on a rep and deliver it dehydtrated with heat exhaustion next time??

if anyone has a problem with our service then come talk to us about it! we can take constructive critisism and welcome the feedback, what we dont appreciate is someone coming on here slaggin us off without even discussing it with us first, i personally dont have a clue who you are sulu but i find it more than a co incidence that this comes up in the aftermath of the latest incident with another forum member who lives not so far from you


----------



## sulu (Jan 31, 2008)

:lol2: tetchy tetchy :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sulu said:


> :lol2: tetchy tetchy :lol2:


 
and how is that contributing to the discussion? <<just like you said before>> 

i have chellenged what you have said about us and all i get is "tetchy tetchy??" 

hmmmmm.....


----------



## sulu (Jan 31, 2008)

Tut tut tut!

I posted this thread in order to get a conclusive answer as to whether it was viable to send herps via courior.

There is only onecourior service at present whom offer said option and as everybody knows, they are called TNT.

What people are not aware of, is that they only offer a special service for hybenating pers via refridgerated van. All other herps are sent in normal vans with no extra care - they just have the extra licence that permits the transpotation of livestock.

Inconclusion, it would appear that licence appart ( i know its elligal and I HAVE NEVER SENT ANIMALS VIA COURIOR!!), sending a reptile via courior, be it TNT, DHL or Fred Bloggs is the same mode of transport and the same level of care.

The ONLY differnce is that TNT charge an extra £15.00 per shipment ( price for a 45cm x 30cm x 20cm parcel) for said service compaired to other couriors and that yopu have to be business registered to set up an account.

Therefor, licence aside, it is EQUALY safe to tranport your reptile via ANY courior, but due to the LAW, it is ONLY possible to do so LEGALLY via TNT!

I HAVE NOT NOR WILL EVER SEND MY REPTILES VIA COURIOR - And this conclusion has only come about by me posting this thread!.

As for me 'slagging' you off, its done ............. deal with it.

The last comment may come across as being inmature, but I dont honestly care about your opinion nor for your service.

I have got the answer I was looking for regarding couriors - please dont respond to this thread in order to have a go at me as I now consider it to be CLOSED : victory:

sulu


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i have pmed you regarding this matter sulu

i find it very strange how you are not willing to discuss this matter and remind me of who you are and what we transported to you......... 

as for "slaggin you off....its done, deal with it" what a very grown up way to deal with things, i wonder if thats the way you deal with the customers that buy any live stock off you.

if you are trying to sell something to someone and they have a problem with it you want to know why, and its not an unreasonable request to know why is it? its not the attitude to take is it when dealing with other people?? i could have said to you " well your rep got there alive didnt it? its done, deal with it" but thats not the way to handle things is it. 

good luck with selling your stuff if this is the mentality you use when dealing with issues and conflicts


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I would far rather have a legal courrier service deliver my animals such as reptile taxi or gremlins rides than have anything sent illegally by DHL... which is what you suggest

the argument for sending by DHL are ludicrous..

you say u have issue with reptile taxi NOT prividing heat ...

so are you telling me dhl will heat a package marked FRAGILE GLASS...

and give it water if dehydrated.... you absolute idiot.. your arguement makes you look ridiculous..

if you are going to bad mouth someone with a counter arguement at least have the intelligence to think of a good one..


you really have NO arguement mate... and certainly wont be convincing any decent people on here to practice illegal transportation of reps..


there are several legal courriers on here.. reptile taxi... gremlin rides and another one i forget just now..

ALL FEMALE... something you obviously have issue with you sexist git.............

you had a nasty GO at rep taxi but you cant take the comments back about yourself....

grow up..

if youre going to have a go at people they are allowed a go back.. if you cant take the heat get out of the kitchen..

dont start threads about people and be sexist if you dont want personal crap thrown back at u... SIMPLE

this is a public forum you dont control the threads and back out when it gets personal towards you..

you are a hypocrite plain and simple..


moaning about something thats legal. suggesting something thats illegal... having a go at people for what sex they are then saying .. But you cant have a go back..


IDIOT!

this thread should probably be closed not to get you out of a sticky situation that you have been made to look bad as youre happy to transport reps illegally but becuase its obviously sexist...



on a side note....
it is funny that you are involved with a scammer who scammed reptile taxi and a few other forumites on here...


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

wow, a lot os users here have used reptile taxi, me included,. and i have never had a problem with them

why slag them off when they aree doing a job they enjoy and atleastthey know the needs of reptiles and other animals they transport . TNT DONT


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

he is a sexist idiot..

convinced im defending them cos im female too..

ive just recieved a pm from him saying he thinks this is all really funny..


the state of the leos hes selling in classifieds isnt funny..

hes an idiot connected with a well known scammer on here


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

he wil not discuss this in PM with me......so is like a few people on here.....a big hard man when it comes to the public forum but a mouse when it comes to discussing it in private. 

i ave no doubt in my mind after recent events that this has come about to try and ruin us......well our loyal customers know beter and they know their reptiles get to them safe and sound, and well looked after, so your opinion holds no water with me if you cant back it up

thanks for that sarah and sparkle by the way


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

aye everyone hates reptile taxi....

and were all going to start using DHL now...

OF COURSE


:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sparkle said:


> aye everyone hates reptile taxi....
> 
> and were all going to start using DHL now...
> 
> ...


well who can blame them sparkle cos of course all our animals turn up with hyperthermia and 10 lambert and butler in their pockets!!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

The is only one licensed carrier in the UK, and theya re TNT nextday.

I dont belive thier transporter authority extends to the sameday service, but could be wrong.

What ever people may or may not think about all the different services offered by different people on here, the animals arrive fine and its legal.

If you dont want to use them, your only other option is what I do...

Get in my car and drive yourself.

That way you get to provide the very best care possible.


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

Only 10 l&b
u and ditta do a great job,


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well who can blame them sparkle cos of course all our animals turn up with hyperthermia and 10 lambert and butler in their pockets!!!


Just for that I am boycotting you!!! But change the Lamberts to Marlboro and I will love you forever!!:flrt::lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Doodles said:


> Just for that I am boycotting you!!! But change the Lamberts to Marlboro and I will love you forever!!:flrt::lol2:


 
Marlboro will eat into our profits too much, so wont be able to afford the limo:lol2::lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I think that an 'informed' discussion about reptile transportation is always great. I have used both TNT and reptile taxi, and the snakes that went with tnt were fine - there is noway however i would send or receive lizards with them.

Reptile taxi has transported for me so far; a dog, 2 lizards and some rats to and I have been 110% happy with the way the animals are cared for and the communication recieved. I would most definatley use them again and again.

It's interesting how it appears that the post, although originally purporting to be a canvassing of transporting, appears to have been turned into an ill-informed attack on reptile taxi.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i would say another one for "the list" eh girls..

i wonder, if i am doing runs on my own with a skunk, whether that counts as an animal orientated service rather than a female oriented one..

what a load of shite to be honest.. the state of a cars paneling makes feck all difference to a snake in a properly packed box on the back seat..

likewise, along with RT, i also prefer animals to be cooler not warmer when traveling.. those stupid heat packs can be lethal if not used correctly.. far more reptiles die from over heating than underheating.. overheating gives brain damage even when it does not kill.. cooler temps.. just slow them down.. they don't result in brain damaged neurotic reptiles..

anyone who openly advocates breaking the law in regard to animal transport, is firstly, a dickhead and secondly does need to remember that its not just the reptile community that reads these boards.. regardless of it being "the same as any other courier" DHL, royal mail and so on.. are not legal to use

it really matters little what your opinion is.. or who you are.. not legal is not legal and that, to be frank, is all there is to it.

N

*(ps.. B&H silver for me  )


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

id say it depends on whether the skunk is wearing a short skirt or not

LOL


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

sparkle said:


> id say it depends on whether the skunk is wearing a short skirt or not
> 
> LOL



*grins*

he has been known to get fruity with snuff whilst sat in my lap.. does that count?? i would post "snuff videos" but gawd knows what some sections of the RFUK community would think they were about!

if Pro was an Rfuk'er.. he would not be holding hands and skipping with a guy.. he prefers to skip down sunny lanes with the girls in tow.... definitely not the only gay in the village here, lol, he is a ladies only 100% stud muffin through and through!

N


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

sulu said:


> tnt will only do shipping for reps if you have a business acount with them. It turns out, that they do a special delivery system for tort if they are hybenatilng - special by way of putting them in a refridgerated van!
> 
> otherwise, its a normal van that collects the reps (no heat provided) on a next dat basis and the price for a 45cm x 30cm x 20cm is as follows:
> 
> ...


Sweet, I work for DHL, shame you don't list your location as I could monitor your local service centre.

1 or 2 problems. First, DHL are not equiped to carry live animals, our warehouses and sort centres are roasting during the summer and freezing during the winter. The vehicles we use are the same. Secondly, nearly 100% of our freight including UK to UK delivery is x-rayed, the x-rays aren't harmful (so they say) but would you want to be put through one? We have conveyors, chutes, slides and parcel drops which are mostly automated. A fragile sticker will not make any difference. A piece of glassware will be well packed but a reptile will be loose inside a container and could suffer serious injury.

Stick with using licensed couriers. It may not be cheaper but it will be safer for the animal in the long run and that is what's important isn't it?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

actually im quite pleased my initial request for closure of the thread didnt happen...


the fact this guy PMed me and said at no point did he say he was ok with using DHL.. and he even said to me in PM hes against it..

yet he wrote the following which I have highlighted in red...

I guess i would be willing to send reps out by dhl on the following basis:

1) tnt would not handle them with any special attention, so in theory they would be handled like a normal parcel just like dhl or any other courior company

2)i would have to list them on the paperwork as fragile glass equipment to a) fool dhl and b) hope the parcel would be handled a little better!

3) take no responcability for the condition in which the parcel arrives


He then went on to mention to me in PM his intelligence cant be questioned as he is studying for a UNI degree..


Tony Blair went to Uni..











case closed





Nerys...

I WANT PICS lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

sparkle said:


> actually im quite pleased my initial request for closure of the thread didnt happen...
> 
> 
> the fact this guy PMed me and said at no point did he say he was ok with using DHL.. and he even said to me in PM hes against it..
> ...



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-pet-pictures/127801-skunk-p0rn.html

and lol at tony blair :2thumb:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

my my nerys what nice fluff you have

:mf_dribble:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i was quite suprised reading the comments about reptile taxi as ive only ever read good stuff about them!!

also...just out of interest....how come livefood can be sent via normal post? i know theyre only bugs that are going to be eaten but they are still alive.


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

we now offer uk delivery!
and are sure to be cheapest, we have a insurnace, and a van with heating!
if intrested click on my sig, the info is on our site...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm another "travel cool" person for snakes and lizards. I would MUCH rather that they travel at lower-than-ideal temperatures (which, as long as they haven't eaten recently, should not pose a problem until they get into temperatures that are properly uncomfortable for humans too) than be overheated for any length of time. 

I have not personally used any of the "taxi" services for reptiles - all the herps that haven't been delivered to me at my house (nearly all of them!) I have either gotten at Doncaster or travelled by train to collect. If it's something that's too far for me to get to by train in a reasonable time... then I just forgo the animal entirely. The taxi services are generally more expensive than I can justify, although if I were spending thousands on animals (instead of tens) I might well pay for Gremlin Rides or Petwheels or Reptile Taxi (depending on who was doing a run up our direction) to do so.

I have received animals via TNT three times. In all cases the animals had condition lists that were marked with the stop-and-rests; they arrived in good condition and the delivery driver at least had been handling the parcels with due care and attention.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

tomsdragons said:


> we now offer uk delivery!
> and are sure to be cheapest, we have a insurnace, and a van with heating!
> if intrested click on my sig, the info is on our site...


whats a insurnace?? or do you mean insurance? if so i was lookin at your site and nowhere did it say you had the appropriate insurance nor did it mention anything about having the correct animal transportation license...........do you have one of these? or just insurnace?

our van also has heating!!!!! we just know when and when not to use it!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Interesting point , the insurance.

I have fully comp car insurance which covers me for my own or my employers business use. Thats the car insurance covered, anyone offering this service MUST have business cover, or they would have big problems in the event of an accident.

However, I have seen places offer a 'fully insured' service, which to me covers the animals in transit against all risks.

Now, my problem is I could get goods in transit, no problem there, but in all the cases I have seen, live animals have been excluded.

So I looked at specialist livestock insurers, and found that all risks for this kind of service is almost impossible to get with out vet inspections before each trip.

So, question to anyone, have you got any kind of insurance for the animals carried, and if so, can you please pm me the details so I can get mine sorted.

Thanks


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

Im shocked reading all this, I think Cats got every right to get"tetchy" to have their busness slagged off like that is totally out of order. I have received animals via TNT--Legally, and Rep Taxi and Id go for RT any day. They have brought me several reps and id rather any animal of mine be in their care than TNT any day. The fact they are female smokers with a car organised with the animals in mind and not for show or even the comfort of themselves says,in my opinion, tons about them. I am very fussy who takes charge of my animals and wouldn't hesitate to let the girls transport any of mine. If theres a smear campaign going on about these 2 ladies then hopefully it wont go far as I think most on here know what their like, how much they care,how much they'll go out of their way to help and just what bloody nice and genuine people they are.
littlejay


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

My driver is currently employed via a company as he is a couriour.

he carries the appropiate insurance, and licemse, his company also carries the licsence that is required for his work.
We are NOT slagging anyone, we are offering a service, our site helps find reptiles, and if they require delivery, we do it purly for fuel, and drivers daily wage costs.
This si not to break other driver who do this, we are purly trying to offer a service, the driver is purly as "requested" and has permission from his company that employs him.
his current license and goods in transite, are covered by 1million pounds worth of goods, he has also got liquid and hazards license to carry materials that are dangerous.
his insurance does cover live stock, and i hope this is no going to blow out of proportion.

i have said, and i will again, i WILL NOT jump into a thread and state: we can do cheaper!
we wont even mention it, we purly just offering another service if asked, and we are o.k to do so.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Tom, my questions were not aimed at anyone, least of all you

I only ask as I am finding it hard to find all risk insurance for reptiles.

When I was owner and director of a Sameday courier company back in the 90s, we had GIT insurance for 2 Million pounds and hazchem cover, whe had to as we had contracts with many places that transported gases and even with the NHS for transplant organs (yes, we had the much needed blue light for those jobs)

But with all that livestock was excluded.

More recently I have tried getting all risk cover and not one insurance company would take on the risk, so thats why I am interested in the insurance cover, cos I need it to !

The other point I would raise, and its only an enquirey, is I am not aware of any other carrier other than TNT that has the correct authority to transport reptiles in the UK, again , this may be simply that I have not come across them.

One last point , for Tom this time, if your driver is employed by another company, and working for you as self employed, is he moonlighting or sub contracting, and will his employers insurance cover him for your jobs?

Just in the interest of fairness, I have asked a number of other 'taxi' services the same question about GIT, and ony Nerys gave me an answer, no doubt the others overlooked the PM.


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

sorry if i cam across rude, it was not intent to...

but my driver is "employed", and also works as "self employed", via sub contracting, we have in writing the fact we can use there service, they have the department of envirmoment., food and rural affairs, and as long as they can "invoice2 me they get a % of his earning from using there covers.
so we may call him, and when we get aquote, we simple pay that amount, but he still gives a % to his compnay from what we pay.
This IS allowed, and its cassified as "sun contacted" and is still used from the company he works for.
Sorry to others that read this, it is NOT poaching, its about a service we offer:
Smoke Free
Worked purly on a basic drivers wage, and fuel costs
heating
Van usage with space for ANY reptile/ and is 100% safe!
And we offer deliver all across the uk!
From south to North
Full Sat navagation.

now i must say this...

USE REPTILE TAXI!!!!!
why you ask.. well we offer a service, they are the "proffesionals" we are justa small fish in a big pond, but if you get stuck, or can tafford them, just give us a shout, we can only say yes or no..
but i am 100% reptile taxi, use them, as i said, i was actually ading them to my site, we are just able to offer another service...lol

please dont take the wrong way, i know my stuff, and i hope maybe we can help reptile taxi, or the other way round.. its a service, and like is aid, more than one is never a bad thing..AS ITS LEGAL!...


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we havnt taken any offence tom, we welcome people transporting reptiles safe and sound, and LEGALLY, we hope we can work side by side with you and others to make reptile transportation, a safer less stressfull time for all


:2thumb:


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

i agree and thank you.
i will be in touch.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

tomsdragons said:


> My driver is currently employed via a company as he is a couriour.
> 
> he carries the appropiate insurance, and licemse, his company also carries the licsence that is required for his work.
> We are NOT slagging anyone, we are offering a service, our site helps find reptiles, and if they require delivery, *we do it purly for fuel, and drivers daily wage costs.*
> ...


as ditta says no offense taken but i would like to challenge a just a coupole of things youve said in a nice friendly way. firstly, the first higlighted bit about you only charge purely fuel cost and the drivers wage.......what do you think we charge?? lol id love to know, im sure people have these misconceived ideas that we come home with a big roll of cash in our pockets......we charge to cover fuel and generally come home with less than the equivilant of minimum wage per hour for our journey, i bet your driver gets more than minimum wage per hour?

secondly you said you wont jump on a thread and say you are cheaper, but yet in a previous post to this one you put 


tomsdragons said:


> we now offer uk delivery!
> *and are sure to be cheapest*, we have a insurnace, and a van with heating!
> if intrested click on my sig, the info is on our site...


as i said, no offense taken and i hope you dont find that i am offending you, just thought id point these things out and thankyou for your support in your last post, we fully support legal couriers as it means there will be more options to send an animal legally and less people who are willing to send illegally like the stupid OP of this thread.

one more thing the cheapness of the journey will differ from customer to customer with different companies as the company's base might be different, so if a customer lives closer to you tom than us, you could probably do it cheaper than us, and the difference in price quoted might vary greatly, not due to the difference in the charge per mile or one bein more expensive than the other, but due to the difference in miles covered in the whole journey for us and you.......if that makes sense?


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Although I don't have much influence within DHL seeing i'm a lowly security supervisor I did take the time to copy and paste the OP's updates and forward them onto the Service Centre Manage Dennis McCarthy at DHL Leeds and although he hasn't got back to me I'm sure he'll forward the e-mail onto the SVC security department.


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

yes i understand...

this is what im talking about, i have had people from my site ask you for quotes as i have found reptiles for them, now i know for a fact that from say London to scotland:

if you were being nice and said £100 fuel?..
£50-80 drivers rate= £180-£200 MAX!!

you have quoted people i have forwarded more than that for less than a 4 hour drive there and back, and i think your are just "slightly" over prices, if personal pref to charges, but if you had finace on a new van, sighn writing, and valeting, dinfection the van etc, i could agree to a point, but ( and dont quote me on this*)..
"the back of a seat"...??
how is the reptile safe?..
you mention you have the window down when you smoke, does this also happen when its snow/ ice outside, Raining?.. im sure the snake likes the odd shower, but cold/ wet?.. i find that hard to belive..
smoking is not just when the reptile is in the car, if you smoke without a reptile, the smoke sticks to the material, seat, head rests, pladtic, roof lining.. s the CAR could smell, not saying...(again) that it does..

now.. like i said, i dont know if this is true, but if i went via what ive heard i would want my reptile safe, and from the review that i read from the thread creator i would be worried..
im not beliving him, but from the quotes, and time you give people, i belive it to be steep, again, we all do things at different prices..

i DO know in an audi A4 diesl you can go to scotland and back on £60! (from kent!)

so my service is a "back up" cant afford you, ask us....

there is nothing else to talk about, i have wished you luck, and 1st choice, but please dont start a war, as you know as well as i do about you "LTD".. and im not here to start a war, but if you choose to, i will NOt back down.
sorry to be like this, but this was ended, and finished, your partner and i agreed it, all done, why bring it up again.
i could buy your name tomorrow, and you would be finished, im not agressive, im young, and like to go places, and i will, do not push me please..
Tom.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> Although I don't have much influence within DHL seeing i'm a lowly security supervisor I did take the time to copy and paste the OP's updates and forward them onto the Service Centre Manage Dennis McCarthy at DHL Leeds and although he hasn't got back to me I'm sure he'll forward the e-mail onto the SVC security department.


 
:notworthy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hey i wasnt sayin it to be nasty, i hope youre not threatening me? i was merely picking up a point as i was interested to your thoughts as to what you thought we brought home after a journey........but £60 to scotland and back from kent? i think that is impossible!! is that kent to anywhere in scotland and back for £60? cos scotland is a big place

as for reptiles being kept on the back seat, that was when we had a car and i fail to see how having reptiles on a back seat is unsafe? if they are secure and packaged correctly? if anything they are more accessable on the back seat to enable us to check on them more frequently than if they were in the back of a van


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> Although I don't have much influence within DHL seeing i'm a lowly security supervisor I did take the time to copy and paste the OP's updates and forward them onto the Service Centre Manage Dennis McCarthy at DHL Leeds and although he hasn't got back to me I'm sure he'll forward the e-mail onto the SVC security department.


my posts?..

as for scotland i mean the boarder..
i told you, im not hear to debate, we are offering as service... why you so worried..

surly you know you will get more work than us, its "what you do".. so why kick this thread up, is it ditta?... ended it,.. why you feel the need to question things again?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

tomsdragons said:


> my posts?..
> 
> as for scotland i mean the boarder..
> i told you, im not hear to debate, we are offering as service... why you so worried..
> ...


 
tom if u read the thread mate hes talking to sulu not u..

lol

READ then READ AGAIN

xxx


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

oh..lol, o.k, no worrys, thank you... i wondered what was going on then..lol


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

thats ok x


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

To be honest, and I am unbiased here as I do all my own deliveries, there is a need for a service located in the south, simply due to the distances involved coming down from the midlands etc.

However, there are a few things I would question, and again, its not from my experiance (well, not all of it, I dont have an A4 but I did run a courier firm for 4 years with 12 vans working for me)

First, according to audi, the best fuel consumption of a A4 is the 2.0 TDI which on extra urban (motorway) does 68 mpg.

Maidstone to Edinburgh is 454 miles according to AA, and assuming an average fuel price of 1.30 lt (hard but can be found) then the return trip would take £80 fuel and last 13 hours driving at ave 70 mph with no stops.

Your pricing example is rather simplistic, in real terms one would have to allow for PAYE, NI, van costs, maintance, insurance and GIT insurance.

I do understand that the driver you are basing your prices on has use of the van for a set fee, so I guess thats included in the drivers fee.

As for driving and smoking, I smoke, and I do always open the window, even when snowing and raining, ask paul, the noise drives him mad !

As long as the reptiles are packed properly, it shouldnt cause any problems. The vast majority of anythin I deliver travels in tubs within a poly box, in the rear of the car, but sometimes on the back seat, but as I dont wish to have snakes all over in case of accident, they are secured. As my car is an estate with Air con, i dont see what difference it makes.

Last point, you say you can buy their name tommorrow, this worries me just a tiny bit as I to have a ltd company, and as I understand it The Reptile Taxi Ltd is a registered name. The only way to get that name is to buy it from the shareholders.

I welcome your activities, and you do seem to be knowledgable, just sometimes you come across as trying to jump on the bandwagon.

Anyways, like I said in PM, once you can let me have the transporter auth number and I can confirm it, I reckon there will be work there for you.

Tony


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

tomsdragons said:


> my posts?..
> 
> as for scotland i mean the boarder..
> i told you, im not hear to debate, we are offering as service... why you so worried..
> ...


 
cos im an arguementative sod at times thats why :Na_Na_Na_Na:

seriously though, you have taken what i put out of context and if the way i wrote it wa misleadin then i apologied. Why do people seem to think my responses are attacks? it was merely an observation of a past post and also i genuinly did want to know what people thought we came home with, it would be interesting to know. 

I do have other thoughts and ideas on the costing of your journey and ours but i feel i cant say them cos you might think im attackin you, or bein arsey


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

il do it 1st..

sorry.. and i wish you both the best, and hope to work with you in the future.
Tom


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

tomsdragons said:


> il do it 1st..
> 
> sorry.. and i wish you both the best, and hope to work with you in the future.
> Tom


 
im sorry too tom, you think we can borrow your vehicle sometime? :whistling2: :lol2:

we wish you all the best too, ditta is the more placid one of this partnership, i can be a loudmouth most of the time hehe but im passionate about this taxi n get so uptight when people like the OP come on n slag us, not to mention recently bein ripped off, so its understandable, though not neccessarily acceptable sometimes, just think you got caught in the cross fire:lol2:


----------

